# 2006 Wrangler,4.0 auto



## TwistedMetal (Oct 11, 2007)

Im On the fence about buying a left over Snoway ST80 plow from a near by dealer.last year i got into plowing , one of my bigger landscaping customers has a long private road. have an F350 dump body with an 8'.5 MVP on it.works great on the private road, but the truck makes a mess of smaller driveways.Of course last winter i picked up more smaller drives then big lots or private roads. took a real beating last year. we only had about 5 plowable storms in this area. My hope is that the jeep with the smaller plow will save time and increase productivty.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Makes sense to me. I'm thinking along the same lines. I've done some driveways that sucked with a 1 ton but would be perfect for a Jeep. However I can't drive both rigs at once, so I either need to put somebody into my 1 ton (huge truck with a big plow, what are they going to hit?) or into my Jeep (manual trans, might as well buy a replacement clutch now). Third option is try to do the bulk of the plowing with the 1 ton, then make my final cleanup trip in the Jeep, plus leave the little PITA driveways for last.


----------

